# Lie Nielson-Dovetail saws



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I am wanting a dovetail saw and I'm thinking lie-nielson is the way to go. My question is which to go for. A thin kerf or a standard kurf? and whether to get the progressive pitch or not?

Thanks in advance
Cody


----------



## AnselmFraser (Oct 7, 2010)

Just buy a Japanese saw with a replacable blade,cheaper and you can always buy a new blade for it.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I say get a western type saw and learn how to use it by practicing a bunch. Thick or thin is up to you. A japanese saw is great but if you are serious about dovetails you'll eventually end up using a western saw anyways.


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I say get a western type saw and learn how to use it by practicing a bunch. Thick or thin is up to you. A japanese saw is great but if you are serious about dovetails you'll eventually end up using a western saw anyways.


I'm not in a position to dispute what you say, as I haven't learned to dovetail yet, but I have to ask why? I have seen Japanese dovetail boxes that put anything I have seen in American woodworking circles to shame so I know some one can do serious dovetail work with those Japanese saws.

What detail work I have done with a pull type Japanese saw seemed much easier than any push saw I ever used.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

A good japanese handsaw will cost about the same as a good western saw. A cheap saw can be used to cut dovetails , it is just a lot more frustrating. I've done dovetail work with both and prefer the LN dovetail saw.


----------



## Jstove (Nov 18, 2010)

Why LN? That is simple! made in the U.S.A!! LN is too of the line watch the you tube videos where they give the tour of thier small shop. Quality dependability a blade that you don't have to replace, or sharpen all that is done for you. Not to mention excellent customer service should the need arise. Imagine calling and having a live person in the other end. That what LN is all about. They stand high above the competitors. They do for a reason. The reason is they go above and beyond for the consumer. Also it supports your country. Go with the LN progressive thin kerf is a great choice.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a LN standard dovetail saw and really like it. I haven't tried the thin kerf. It wasn't available when I bought mine and I understand your problem in deciding. Aside from the comments here, you might call LN and see if they can give you some pros and cons. 

I recently bought two LV carcass saws (12" rip and crosscut) that I really like also. I've heard really positive things about the LV dovetail saw, although I do like the looks of the LN a little better. 

Nothing wrong with Japanese dovetail saws either. It's just what you get used to. One thing I do like about western saws is that they are easier to sharpen and/or easier to find someone to sharpen. A drawback to replacement blades might be finding them on down the road. I've run into the "model discontinued" problem with other products before.


----------



## MarcR (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a LN and Veritas Dovetail saw. Neither have the progressive pitch blade but I was able to try a Rob Cosman's version and it makes starting the cut much easier. Both of my saws work flawlessly and believe offer the progressive pitch blades. If you have the means I would get the LN without batting a eye.


----------

